# posen montage zum forellen angeln



## der_kapitale (17. Februar 2008)

hat wer ne gute posen montage um forellen zu angeln?


----------



## Würmchesbader (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: posen montage zum forellen angeln*

Das hängt zuerst einmal davon ab, wo du angeln möchtest.

Generell bieten sich feststehende Montagen an, da sich Forellen meist in einer Tiefe bis zu 2 Meter aufhalten. Solltest du aber Kapitale in einem normalen See (nicht im Forellenpuff) angeln wollen kann man sie auch in tieferen Regionen finden.

Generell kann ich dir also keinen Tipp geben. Ich benutze jedoch meistens folgende Montage:

Stopper Perle Pose Perle Stopper Wirbel Haken

Die Pose ist vorgebleibt. Somit benötige ich kein Blei auf der Hauptschnur und der Köder kann so ganz natürlich nach unten sinken.

Aber wie bereits gesagt, es hängt davon ab wo und zu welcher Tageszeit, Jahreszeit du angelst.


----------



## der_kapitale (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: posen montage zum forellen angeln*

ich wollte mal an einem forellenpuff angeln gehen


----------



## Krüger82 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: posen montage zum forellen angeln*

Dann frag das mal in der forellen&raubfisch abteilung da kann man dir besser weiterhelfen!!!#6
mfg


----------



## Würmchesbader (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: posen montage zum forellen angeln*

In einem Forellenpuff würde ich die von mir beschriebene Montage verwenden, denn bei dieser Montage sinkt der Köder sehr langsam ab und die Forellen sind es gewöhnt, daß das Futter von oben herunterfällt.

Ich jedenfalls hatte bei dieser Montage immer den besten Erfolg.
Selbstverständlich musst du immer ein wenig arbeiten.
Auswerfen, Köder absinken lassen, anziehen, Köder absinken lassen usw.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## der_kapitale (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: posen montage zum forellen angeln*

_*ok danke*_ ich werde es ausprobieren


----------



## boot (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: posen montage zum forellen angeln*



der_kapitale schrieb:


> _*ok danke*_ ich werde es ausprobieren


Du kannst aber auch auf Grund aufdreibend auf Forellen angeln.Stopper Perle Wirbel am Wirbel das Blei 20 bis 25 gr Perle Wirbel vorfach aufdreibend ca 250 cm. Als köder Powerbait. lg


----------



## Jens0883 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: posen montage zum forellen angeln*

@ boot: Die Auftriebshöhe hängt doch vom Gewässer ab. Wenn der Teich 2m tief ist, sind ja 2.5 m en bisschen viel.
Ich würde ausserdem mit einem Spiro( sinkend) auftreibend fischen und
im Moment im unteren Drittel angeln. 
Gruss Jens


----------



## mrmayo (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: posen montage zum forellen angeln*

Ich angle meistens mit dünner Stachelschweinpose in 1-2 Metern tiefe.20 Hauptschnur , 18 er vorfach und 10-14 er Hakengrösse.Als Köder verwende ich für gewöhnlich stinknormale Maden.Wichtig ist das du möglichts wenig Blei ans Vorfach klemmst damit die Köder langsam absinken kann.
Es kommt nicht selten vor das die Fische  während der absinkphase beissen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: posen montage zum forellen angeln*

als ich neulich bei meinem nachbar am forellenpuff (tiefe: 3m)war, habe ich es folgendermaßen gemacht: feststehende pose 4g, auf der hauptschnur ausgebleit, wirbel, vorfach, haken mit nem kleinen stück brot.
die forellen sind innerhalb von sekunden auf köder und pose gestürmt. 

der see ist auch nur etwa 16 m² groß.

ach ja, der köder war dann so auf 1m unter der wasseroberfläche.


----------



## mr.krabs (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: posen montage zum forellen angeln*

In einigen Forellenpuffs íst das Wasser so seicht und klein, da kann man mit einer kleinen Eisangelrute unberingt stippen.
Du kannst also ziemlich flach angeln.


----------



## CKlein (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: posen montage zum forellen angeln*



boot schrieb:


> Du kannst aber auch auf Grund aufdreibend auf Forellen angeln.Stopper Perle Wirbel am Wirbel das Blei 20 bis 25 gr Perle Wirbel vorfach aufdreibend ca 250 cm. Als köder Powerbait. lg



Wie bekommt man das mit dem auftreiben hin? Einfach ne Pilotkugel auf das Vorfach?#c


----------



## Forellendieb (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: posen montage zum forellen angeln*

So ich will auch mal was sagen:
gaaaanz einfach
1. man nehme eine 2-4 gr Laufpose
2. man werfe ca. 3-4m aus um die Tiefe auszuloten??(aber ohne Haken)
3. jetzt ein das Blei so verschieben das die Pose steht aber ein Bleistück am Grund liegt
4. einen Haken größe 8 mit einer Vorfachlänge von mind. 120 cm 
5. ein kleines Stück Blei ca. 0,5 gr 20 cm vor dem Haken befestigen
6. eine Bienenmade direkt hinter dem Kopf auf den Haken aufziehen
7. gelbes Bower Bait Gulp wenn möglich als Tropfen Richtung Hakenschenkel formen
FERTIG los werfen und fangen
durch das Power Bait bekommt der Haken nun auftrieb, und die Bienenmade gibt gerade in der kalten Jahreszeit ein zusätzliches Aroma 
Bei dieser Montage darf auch ab und zu mal ein bis zwei umdrehungen geschleppt werden.(aber laaaaaangsam)
zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen lesen sie die Gebrauchsanweisung  siehe oben oder schaun in den Eimer ihres Angelnachbarn (das könnte ich sein!!!)


----------



## boot (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: posen montage zum forellen angeln*



CKlein schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man das mit dem auftreiben hin? Einfach ne Pilotkugel auf das Vorfach?#c


Der Forellenteig ist selbst auftreibend da brauchst du nix reinmachen.du kannst aber auch Maden mit ner Styropor kugel aufdreibend machen.oder Wurm oder oder oder.lg|wavey:


----------



## Aachener (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: posen montage zum forellen angeln*

Wenn de Styropor oder ähnliches zum auftrieb verwendest kannste das auch noch mit Lockstoff tränken#6


----------



## Heiko-Roehrs (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: posen montage zum forellen angeln*

Und ich würde auf jeden Fall eine Auftriebskugel benutzen, denn wenn Powerbait einige Zeit im Wasser ist, verliert es seine Auftreibende Wirkung


----------

